# NO CARS AVAILABLE 🤗



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I picked up a man that tried to get an ant to pick him up, but NO CARS AVAILABLE, for half hour or so. He gave up, and googled the cab company. I came and made $20.00 for a .5 mile / 15 minute trip.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

I heard the same from pax this weekend in the SF Bay area...looong waits. I was getting pings 15 minutes before my next drop-off. I was declining and canceling at will without a single warning message from Uber. Any pax making me wait two minutes was canceled. I made a normal week's revenue in three days. Pax still won't tip, though, except for the Spanish speakers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard the same from pax this weekend in the SF Bay area...looong waits. I was getting pings 15 minutes before my next drop-off. I was declining and canceling at will without a single warning message from Uber. Any pax making me wait two minutes was canceled. I made a normal week's revenue in three days. Pax still won't tip, though, except for the Spanish speakers.


I took my tip by not breaking his twenty. It felt good.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

All those full-time career-oriented Uber drivers are becoming successful earning unemployment benefits.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> All those full-time career-oriented Uber drivers are becoming successful earning unemployment benefits.


Or doing both..&#128526;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> All those full-time career-oriented Uber drivers are becoming successful earning unemployment benefits.


That won't be happening in Tennessee. There is no minimum wage, no unions, and no state healthcare for workers. Bankruptcy all the way!!!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That won't be happening in Tennessee. There is no minimum wage, no unions, and no state healthcare for workers.


Ummm nope my counterpart is collecting $800+ a week and still rocking it. In Tennessee....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm nope my counterpart is collecting $800+ a week and still rocking it. In Tennessee....


I don't believe it. Uber did not pay that much a week.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

This is so true and honest in the same way


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> This is so true and honest in the same way
> View attachment 466747


I was watching the local news yesterday, and a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


..............which demonstrates just what kind of garbage that F*ub*a*r*, Gr*yft* and restaurants pay.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That won't be happening in Tennessee. There is no minimum wage, no unions, and no state healthcare for workers. Bankruptcy all the way!!!


Federal PUA is 600.00 with no out of pocket expenses to make it. 
Screw state benefits.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was watching the local news yesterday, and a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


That's true. Have to send them a recall letter and if they don't come back they are no longer eligible for unemployment. You can force them to come back but you'll have pissed off employees!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Have to send them a recall letter and if they don't come back they are no longer eligible for unemployment.


In the District of Columbia, you must fill out a weekly report in order to receive benefits for that week. One of the questions that it asks you is "Did you refuse work...........?". If you answered "yes", you are ineligible.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the District of Columbia, you must fill out a weekly report in order to receive benefits for that week. One of the questions that it asks you is "Did you refuse work...........?". If you answered "yes", you are ineligible.


Yes, the letter is just for the employer to document it (for themselves). In addition to that, I regularly receive letters from the NY State Dept of Labor stating what weeks each employee filed for unemployment benefits. If I fill out the form that they were not laid off that week they immediately get cut off from benefits and the State wants the money back!

The only businesses that can't get their employees back to work are the ones that don't have the balls to force them back by cutting off their eligibility.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was watching the local news yesterday, and a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


If they're offered work and choose to decline, the business owner should call the unemployment office and let them know their former employee voluntarily quit.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was watching the local news yesterday, and a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


It always does


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Just checked the pax app for a trip to the airport. No cars available, only one ant shows in a 600 sq mile region. But almost no surge in the driver app, certainly nothing worth chasing.

It's like the gas lines of the '70s; fixed prices and little supply. This is what the RS model was supposed to avoid.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

What happened to name your own rate remember they said they were going to let us under bid each other or over bid. I get request from 30 minutes away in my area for a $5 ride.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Want a better job with benefits ? 
Here you go . 
https://careers.mcdonalds.com/us


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't believe it. Uber did not pay that much a week.


Fair enough... Not here to prove anything to you.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> If they're offered work and choose to decline, the business owner should call the unemployment office and let them know their former employee voluntarily quit.


I'm sure they will....there's going to be some fraudsters paying back expensive payments I bet for sure. That's one of the questions you fill out in the main application and also check every week when collecting....basically saying you weren't called back or turned down work while u received money.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Want a better job with benefits ?
> Here you go .
> https://careers.mcdonalds.com/us


Psh.

lululemon or apple. Both pays you even when you're at home not working. They also have amazing benefits and better $/hr than McDonald's.

If you're gonna go fast food, go for in and out. Better pay when you make management too.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

1/2 mile in 15 minutes rofl. that's ridiculous and the person could have just walked.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> If they're offered work and choose to decline, the business owner should call the unemployment office and let them know their former employee voluntarily quit.


Smells like a broken windows on the very next day,


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Psh.
> 
> lululemon or apple. Both pays you even when you're at home not working. They also have amazing benefits and better $/hr than McDonald's.
> 
> If you're gonna go fast food, go for in and out. Better pay when you make management too.


It's hard for bears to get hired at restaurants, for obvious reasons. Also bear does not look good in yoga pants. Or any kind of pants, really. Bear does not wear them because they are very restricting. Lemons don't taste that good anyway.

Apples sound interesting but bear worries that wouldn't be enough food. Bear would also need something with more substance. Bear does not understand why phones are called apples, although bear got a phone called a blackbeary (again for obvious reasons). It doesn't taste very good but eventually bear figured out how to use it to get food.

In summary and in conclusion, RS is probably the best gig a bear can get. The pax never seem to notice that bear is not human, and for those that do, well ...


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Federal PUA is 600.00 with no out of pocket expenses to make it.
> Screw state benefits.


Do you know if 'work search requirements' only apply to the small state benefit, or is it also required for the federal $600?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SWFL Driver said:


> Do you know if 'work search requirements' only apply to the small state benefit, or is it also required for the federal $600?


You can create a fake list each week. It pays too.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SWFL Driver said:


> Do you know if 'work search requirements' only apply to the small state benefit, or is it also required for the federal $600?


Strange that this would concern you. 
Do you not look for work.

Hell there hasn't been a weekday since I stopped driving that I haven't applied for jobs.

And, of course all of those jobs would not only pay more than 699.00 a week with benefits.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You can create a fake list each week. It pays too.


Why would you commit fraud. 
When it is so much easier to apply for every job you would enjoy doing even if it might require some on the job learning and waiver of education/prior experience requirements.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Why would you commit fraud.


Saves money on gas. Lol


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I picked up a man that tried to get an ant to pick him up, but NO CARS AVAILABLE, for half hour or so. He gave up, and googled the cab company. I came and made $20.00 for a .5 mile / 15 minute trip.
> 
> View attachment 466713


I'm Listening to The Chattanooga Choo Choo song after reading your post......................................................................


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

All weekend I had a lot of Lyft riders comment that their ride jumped 3 or 4 times before settling on a driver. I had one lady tell me that she wasn't really sure if someone would show up, as it had changed 7 times in 12 minutes, when I got the request I was 9 minutes away, her original driver was 16 minutes away. Another one told me she used to never have a problem getting a driver, and would wait until 30 minutes before she had to be at work to request, it's a 15 minute drive, now, she requests at least 45 minutes before she has to be at work.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

This makes me spitefully happy. Have to wonder if some Uber suits are getting fired over the drop in business, pandemic or not.

Dare to dream, they might actually have to rethink how they treat their drivers that definitely don’t make them any money and aren’t core to their business.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Mick said:


> I'm Listening to The Chattanooga Choo Choo song after reading your post......................................................................


Stupid old song to me, but I dropped off a house keeper there this morning. And she tipped!

The Chattanooga Shoeshine Boy is my old favorite.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lyft has lost their mind today. This evening they offered bear $15 for a three-trip run starting between 9-10PM. But their little demand graph had it peaking in the afternoon, and dropping like a rock by late evening.

Since restaurants are semi-open here, they seem to feel it's OK to gouge the nighttime crowd, but not pay out PPZ during the vastly busier afternoon. Bear would hit that $15 bonus all afternoon long, if they were willing to pay it!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Lyft has lost their mind today. This evening they offered bear $15 for a three-trip run starting between 9-10PM. But their little demand graph had it peaking in the afternoon, and dropping like a rock by late evening.
> 
> Since restaurants are semi-open here, they seem to feel it's OK to gouge the nighttime crowd, but not pay out PPZ during the vastly busier afternoon. Bear would hit that $15 bonus all afternoon long, if they were willing to pay it!


What part of VA is the bear in?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> What part of VA is the bear in?


SE. Bear lives in the Great Dismal Swamp.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

New2This said:


> What part of VA is the bear in?


Born on a mountain top in Tennessee.......Davey, Davey Crockett,King of the wild frontier................................


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> It's hard for bears to get hired at restaurants, for obvious reasons. Also bear does not look good in yoga pants. Or any kind of pants, really. Bear does not wear them because they are very restricting. Lemons don't taste that good anyway.
> 
> Apples sound interesting but bear worries that wouldn't be enough food. Bear would also need something with more substance. Bear does not understand why phones are called apples, although bear got a phone called a blackbeary (again for obvious reasons). It doesn't taste very good but eventually bear figured out how to use it to get food.
> 
> In summary and in conclusion, RS is probably the best gig a bear can get. The pax never seem to notice that bear is not human, and for those that do, well ...


Bear is cute enough to get hired based on personality alone.

I would not worry, plenty of water at lululemon and plenty of free food at apple.

bear will like all the humans coming in for bear to meet and possibly eat.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard the same from pax this weekend in the SF Bay area...looong waits. I was getting pings 15 minutes before my next drop-off. I was declining and canceling at will without a single warning message from Uber. Any pax making me wait two minutes was canceled. I made a normal week's revenue in three days. Pax still won't tip, though, except for the Spanish speakers.


I can't believe this thread has gotten so many replies without anyone blaming the most obvious person. Everyone knows it's all Trump's fault!!!!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Bear is cute enough to get hired based on personality alone.
> 
> I would not worry, plenty of water at lululemon and plenty of free food at apple.


Do they have mango-infused water? Bear had that once!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> SE. Bear lives in the Great Dismal Swamp.


Ok. Was going to invite bear to a D.C. Meetup when we have one but that might be a schlep for bear


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Saves money on gas. Lol


Saves gas money that you would spend on doing online job applications? 
You need to upgrade your computer.



ColdRider said:


> If they're offered work and choose to decline, the business owner should call the unemployment office and let them know their former employee voluntarily quit.


Current federal PUA qualifications include you left work due to "to protect yourself from possible risk of infection" to paraphrase. 
And if you think employers should be allowed to force employees to put themselves at risk of contracting potentially lethal infections you must really hate OSHA and other regulatory offices that protect employees.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> Ok. Was going to invite bear to a D.C. Meetup when we have one but that might be a schlep for bear


Bear lived up that way for a while, but bear never goes back anymore except sometimes to the Mall or IAD. Too crowded for bear!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Current federal PUA qualifications include you left work due to "to protect yourself from possible risk of infection" to paraphrase.
> And if you think employers should be allowed to force employees to put themselves at risk of contracting potentially lethal infections you must really hate OSHA and other regulatory offices that protect employees.


I'll admit I haven't read the PUA guidelines. I'll take a look when I have the chance. I'm too busy working from home right now.

From what I've read whenever you certify weekly for unemployment benefits, you are asked if you had looked for work as well if you have turned down work. I'm not sure if it's the same in every state but I thought if you answered that you declined work, that could disqualify you from receiving aid. If the person lies, that may be considered fraudulent reporting.

I've posted this in another thread, but plenty of people are adapting and taking precautions while working. The grocery stores I've visited are still full of people, customers and employees. How many of them died?

OSHA? I've worked in logistics in the past and respect the importance of safety. Don't assume buddy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Do they have mango-infused water? Bear had that once!


No, but I have mangos at home I'm happy to share. They're ripe/in season and super sweet rn.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I'll admit I haven't read the PUA guidelines. I'll take a look when I have the chance. I'm too busy working from home right now.
> 
> From what I've read whenever you certify weekly for unemployment benefits, you are asked if you had looked for work as well if you have turned down work. I'm not sure if it's the same in every state but I thought if you answered that you declined work, that could disqualify you from receiving aid. If the person lies, that may be considered fraudulent reporting.
> 
> ...


Except exactly what you are saying would contraindicate any respect for worker safety.

"Oh, you turned down an offer to be a server in a restaurant with God knows how many irresponsible patrons and coworkers bringing in their infections... I am going to tattle to state unemployment that you 'turned down work'"

Do you even run what you say through any kind of "humanity" filter or are you just like BigRedDriver and have no soul?

You can't be both Pro worker safety AND think this republican push to force the bottom 60% of society back to work by saying "hey, but your company doesn't care about your safety and they told us you were 'allowed' to return to work" is a good idea.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> "Oh, you turned down an offer to be a server in a restaurant with God knows how many irresponsible patrons and coworkers bringing in their infections... I am going to tattle to state unemployment that you 'turned down work'"


Who said that?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Do you even run what you say through any kind of "humanity" filter or are you just like BigRedDriver and have no soul?
> 
> You can't be both Pro worker safety AND think this republican push to force the bottom 60% of society back to work by saying "hey, but your company doesn't care about your safety and they told us you were 'allowed' to return to work" is a good idea.


Again, going back to work and taking precautions to do so safely are not mutually exclusive. In your scenario, how many essential workers, grocery store employees and first responders are tipping over and dying?

The info below refers to small business owners that used PPP loans and workers not returning to work if it's being offered. If or when vaccines become available, do you believe these jobs will still be available?

While there's a chance anyone can catch the virus, there's even a smaller chance that person will die from it. Do you believe unemployment carries no health risks?



> Mnuchin responded he was "aware of the technical problem," and said people who don't head back to work stand to lose their benefits.
> 
> "If you offer back a worker and they don't take that job," Mnuchin said, "you will be required to notify the local unemployment insurance agency because that person will no longer be eligible for unemployment."
> 
> ...


https://www.businessinsider.com/emp...se-unemployment-aid-cares-mnuchin-jobs-2020-5


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, but I have mangos at home I'm happy to share. They're ripe/in season and super sweet rn.


Bear only eats alphonso mangoes :coolio:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear only eats alphonso mangoes :coolio:


One of my besties (makes a mean cake) is from India. Has a very common name but makes a mean cake. Also hate to say she's in Fremont but it's true.

me, personally I love

















Fridged for cold on a hot day &#128522;


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> All those full-time career-oriented Uber drivers are becoming successful earning unemployment benefits.


Wrong. The economy has collapsed. I could put on the app. Only to operate at a loss. Also something no one mentions is schools being closed. Somehow the activity of schools and colleges being open, generates a lot of economic activity in the economy. And Tourism is gone. Before COVID-19 I used to pick up foreigners all the time who did not want to risk driving in a city/country they did not know well.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Here in Phoenix, AZ. I swear there were no cars out there, but me!! I would get pinged for a 20-minute p/u for a 0.6-mile trip. Kept getting offered trips like that, I kept declining. People abusing the system!!
I quit doing Uber X for now, just doing Uber Eats. I got smart and disabled Uber X on my app. At least this way, I can see what I will make before accepting it.
Arizona is starting to re-open gradually. But it's the scumbags crowding in places with no social distancing concerns!! 
Today Covid-19 viruses reported 429 new cases, in Arizona.
Granted other states have it far worse.
If our stupid Governor Ducey (Republican) could realize people here are stupid, and not abiding the precautions this state could eventually go back into shelter in place. People don't care, they want to get out and party.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

My state unemployment office is asking employers to report people that refuse to come back to work.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear lived up that way for a while, but bear never goes back anymore except sometimes to the Mall or IAD. Too crowded for bear!


Is it really true that Bear spells MALL this way? MAUL?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TBone said:


> 1/2 mile in 15 minutes rofl. that's ridiculous and the person could have just walked.


I see that the address is on a street named MLK. Every city I've ever lived in MLK was never in a neighborhood to walk through at night (or often even the day).

Curious if that's the case here...



ColdRider said:


> I'll admit I haven't read the PUA guidelines. I'll take a look when I have the chance. I'm too busy working from home right now.
> 
> From what I've read whenever you certify weekly for unemployment benefits, you are asked if you had looked for work as well if you have turned down work. I'm not sure if it's the same in every state but I thought if you answered that you declined work, that could disqualify you from receiving aid. If the person lies, that may be considered fraudulent reporting.
> 
> ...


I know I read somewhere at least at the beginning of this that the requirement to look for work was being set aside. I haven't looked into it much though because I'm "essential." Although I'm really not.

I'd be making twice as much if they furloughed me or laid me iff.. My feeling is that as soon as the expanded unemployment money goes away they'll realise they're broke and start laying off.

If you're going to get laid off anyway in this mess better it happen at the beginning.

Oh and our fiscal year starts in September. But we've already been told no raises. Yet I'm supposed to care about my performance review that never gets me more than 3% in normal times.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was watching the local news yesterday, and a restaurant owner was complaining their waitresses won't come back, because unemployment pays better.


That restaurant owner should be ashamed that he doesn't pay his wait staff a livable wage. On top of that? Fairly certain his employees aren't to keen on the idea of catching Covid-19 from his customers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Got me another one this morning. Pissed he was because no Ubers were working.


----------



## UBERManatee (May 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> All those full-time career-oriented Uber drivers are becoming successful earning unemployment benefits.


esp the Uber X and reg lyft drivers


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Or doing both..&#128526;


Don't forget to buy a jar of Vaseline. You will need it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I took a Lyft yesterday, to swap out cabs.


----------

